# Bushido Brown Vs Luna Vs Stinkmeaner (Boondocks)



## Dante10 (Oct 19, 2008)

This has been bothering me for a while. I wanna see who takes this one they all seem to be on about the same level.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 19, 2008)

Brown takes this
Nice avi btw


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 19, 2008)

My money is on Bushido Brown. He seems to be the most level headed. 

Luna is freaking insane and Stinkmeaner flies off the handle at the slightest provocation.


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 20, 2008)

Stinkmeaner destroyed the whole freeman family. It was 3 vs 1 too


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 20, 2008)

Luna lived with wolves and rips people's hearts out.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, Luna took Huey down the easiest, but he did have that glove when he fought Brown.  I think Brown will take this one - Opera wouldn't hire him unless he was the absolute best.


----------



## BAD BD (Oct 20, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]ph07_AFWeMo[/YOUTUBE]

Bushido Brown doesn't rip people's hearts out in this video.


----------



## nordic (Oct 20, 2008)

Bushido Brown wins.
 He seems to be more sane of the bunch.
  Stinkmeaner and Luna were strong too, tough.
Even tough they all stomped Huey, he had his glove against Brown.


----------



## Vault (Oct 20, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Brown takes this
> Nice avi btw



only for stinkmeaner so say 

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!1, you where popping that good shit a second ago, then you got kicked in yo chest


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 20, 2008)

People are underestimating Luna and Stinkmeaner. Luna captured the whole family without a problem. Stinkmeaner called the devil a "bitch n*gga"


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2008)

This is back from hell Stinkmeaner right? If so i think he takes it.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Oct 21, 2008)

Hmm...what about the child of Luna and Bushido Brown possessed by Stinkmeaner?  I don't think even Father Anderson could handle that kind of monster.


Anyways, I think Luna and Bushido Brown might be about even.  They both participated in the Kumite (KYAA!) IIRC, and while Bushido Brown may have swordskills on his side, the wolf-bitch knows the deadlist form of kung-fu in the Boondocks universe (White Lotus Kung-Fu).


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 21, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMi7RelBSUg[/YOUTUBE]

Stinkmeiner pwns both of them.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 21, 2008)

Stinkmeaner thought nothing of hell. He wins.


----------



## Purgatory (Oct 21, 2008)

Stinkmeaner called Satan a bitch, and got away with it. If that doesn't count, I don't know what does.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 21, 2008)

Obviouisly Satan thought it was more productive to send him to cause trouble on Earth than to punish him for calling names)and I'm sure Satan has been called worse than "bitch" before)


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 21, 2008)

Luna, she won the Kumite(WHA!!)


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't think it was ever mentioned that Luna actually won the Kumite(WHA!!)

And isn't Kumite(WHA!!) supposed to be a last man standing tournament or something? 

Bushido Brown was in the same Kumite(WHA!!) so if it was a LMS tournament then....Idunno, one of them is a zombie?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thing is we don't know when she was in the Kumite(WHA!!). For all we know the Kumite(WHA!!) was hosted after Bushido Brown's appearance as Opra's Body Guard. He could have died at the Kumite(WHA!!)!


----------

